# Clinic choices in mid Wales?



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi all,
Hoping someone can help me out as I'm struggling to find clinics in this area.  Currently having to go to Shrewsbury but I'm not that thrilled with them and wondering what other options I have.  Would be great to hear from others in this area.


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Stelmat

I can't help (I'm in South Wales) but I know we're quite limited in Wales

Maybe a different West Midlands clinic is an option?

You can search for a clinic using the HFEA webiste:

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/

Good luck!

/links


----------

